# thursday at 9pm on MSNBC you will know why we went into Iraq



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.



PROOF


cold hard proof


----------



## USNavyVet (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To bad no one watches MSNBC.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

more lies wont save your failed party


----------



## PredFan (Mar 4, 2014)

I already know why. We went there because Saddam Hussein had WMDs.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 4, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

A station that stopped broadcasting hard news and only runs commentary programming has "cold hard proof".

  ​


----------



## TooTall (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have cold hard PROOF.  Read it for yourself.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/war/wmdquotes.asp

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction ... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
   - Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003 | Source

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
   - Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002 | Source

<< Link supplied by poster >>  flacaltenn


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like the NYT had proof Benghazi wasn't a terrorist attack? Yeah, uhh-huh...


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

the rabble will ignore all facts to keep their right wing religion.



thinking human beings will not be that stupid


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A station that stopped broadcasting hard news and only runs commentary programming has "cold hard proof".
> 
> ​



cold hard lies*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> the rabble will ignore all facts to keep their right wing religion.
> 
> 
> 
> thinking human beings will not be that stupid



Thinking human beings don't worship the newsmedia or rely on them for facts.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

You cant keep denying facts 


You cant force decent Americans to join your brain addled crew


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry missed it 

but if it was anything like having the "cold hard proof"

that zimmerman spoke like a racist on his 911 call 

then i didnt miss much


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh boy, must distract from the failure in office now

must distract  from the failure in office now

they must they must they must

I wouldn't take anything as truth off that station if they had notarized on their tongue


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

They have found the government documents which PROVE why we went into Iraq.



they have the PROOF.


only partisan sheep will deny it in the end


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

The republican party will be the party of lies.


this is going to kill your attempts to retain seats in this government.



Your party backed lies that got Americans dead for lies,


Your party backs USING our troops for party gain


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 4, 2014)

Their proof will probably be that they found this website and have actual posts from actual members that claim it was all a lie to get their oil.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2014)

My 10mo old son hates brian williams

---LOL

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcoZdKpHwqo#t=30[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

its government documents.

Just like the government documents that prove the republican party cheats in elections


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Dan Rather had "government documents" too.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

so you dont believe in SCOTUS court records?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dan Rather had "government documents" too.



oh yeah he did, fake ones..... lost his damn job over it too
they never tire of trying to take someone out...not an honorable bone in any of the left/progressives/Democrat/commies


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

On thursday the rug gets pulled out folks.


Bush and Cheney were your undoing.

You backed them mindlessly and its coming back to haunt you yet again


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread is not about brian williams


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> so you dont believe in SCOTUS court records?



OH boy, here we go.

300 more posts about the 30 year old consent degree.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Oh boy, must distract from the failure in office now
> 
> must distract  from the failure in office now
> 
> ...





Stephanie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Rather had "government documents" too.
> ...



not someone only republicans 

that is because they are so balanced


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so you dont believe in SCOTUS court records?
> ...



what did the SCOTUS say about that just last year?


why do you think its OK for you to just deny facts you don't like?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 4, 2014)

If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.

It would be on every major news outlet, not just a single obscure cable network that a couple hundred thousand people watch.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, must distract from the failure in office now
> ...



the truth
dirt and smears and dirty politics they wrote the book on


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

WHY are you people on the right already denying evidence you have not even seen yet?


Because you dont go buy facts you go by loyalty to a cheating lying party


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.
> 
> It would be on every major news outlet, not just a single obscure cable network that a couple hundred thousand people watch.



you never heard of a breaking news story?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.
> 
> It would be on every major news outlet, not just a single obscure cable network that a couple hundred thousand people watch.





> not just a single obscure cable network that a couple dozen people watch



Fixed that for ya'


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

your party is about to be outed yet again for who they really are


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.
> 
> It would be on every major news outlet, not just a single obscure cable network that a couple hundred thousand people watch.




for sure...but we don't want to interrupt some people's wet dreams


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> WHY are you people on the right already denying evidence you have not even seen yet?
> 
> 
> Because *you dont go buy facts* you go by loyalty to a cheating lying party



We have to buy facts now??

When did that start???


----------



## R.D. (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> its government documents.
> 
> Just like the government documents that prove the republican party cheats in elections



Only took 19 posts to hit your target


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.
> 
> It would be on every major news outlet, not just a single obscure cable network that a couple hundred thousand people watch.



msnbc the number one news source 

for about 110 thousand obamabots


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

do you people have any idea how judging this BEFORE you see any of the proof makes you look?



it makes you look like Bush Bots


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

remember you started the whole tea party silliness to avoid the fact that you all walked in LOCKED step with Bush while he lied us into war and crashed the entire world economy.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

this is the typical viewer of PMSnbc


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 4, 2014)

They found Haliburton's order to attack? Cool.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> do you people have any idea how judging this BEFORE you see any of the proof makes you look?


This thread is going to be a hoot Thursday night and Friday morning.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

You couldn't PAY me enough to watch this program

I don't like being lied too or lead by nose from someone


----------



## bodecea (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which excuse is this one about?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

so you have already decided you will protect Bush even against the facts?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

look at you sheep all saying you wont believe it no matter what facts the present


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > do you people have any idea how judging this BEFORE you see any of the proof makes you look?
> ...



you aint kidding.

they have the goods.

The American people will be fully informed


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

Why We Did It, a Rachel Maddow documentary, premieres March 6th | MSNBC


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2014)

truthmatters said:


> iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

this is not a football team to cheer for .

this is reality.

Your party is not going to look very good after this documentary drops the facts on you


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Your party is not going to look very good after this documentary drops the facts on you


Your party doesn't look good now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> They have found the government documents which PROVE why we went into Iraq.
> 
> they have the PROOF.
> 
> only partisan sheep will deny it in the end



You mean like the same proof that Barry was born in Hawaii?

They must have hired up Barry's forger to brew up some more Adobe Illustrator bull shit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

oh really?

we have the presidency and you are not likely to get it back anytime soon.

Its why your party has to cheat in elections to win


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

007 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They have found the government documents which PROVE why we went into Iraq.
> ...



see blind sheeple like this poster will accept anything Fox tells them over cold hard documented proof.


There are not enough of these brain addled voters for you to win elections


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Why We Did It, a Rachel Maddow documentary, premieres March 6th | MSNBC



You think a Richard Maddow story is "facts"?





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

you will be in a mess come friday


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

Well who didn't think it was coming from the Rachel Maddcow

someone should put a hose on her hardon for Bush

Let's all hold our breaths she might EVER do an investigation on Obama or Democrats

well ok, you better not hold your breath because she'd let you die before she ever did that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> you will be in a mess come friday




No, come Friday I will be on a funky little jet, going to visit family. 


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> They have found the government documents which PROVE why we went into Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and will you be here apologizing if it backs up Bush and Co?......or will we never see you again in this thread?....


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

oh cali hows those pock marks


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They have found the government documents which PROVE why we went into Iraq.
> ...



go read the link provided and you wont have to worry about that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> oh cali hows those pock marks




Can someone please translate this from idiotese for me?


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> WHY are you people on the right already denying evidence you have not even seen yet?
> 
> 
> Because you dont go buy facts you go by loyalty to a cheating lying party



is that like you saying Bush is guilty WITHOUT seeing this evidence?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> do you people have any idea how judging this BEFORE you see any of the proof makes you look?
> 
> 
> 
> it makes you look like Bush Bots



as i said.....kinda like what you are doing....


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

yes Bush is guilty of lying us into war.

ONLY Bush bots don't know it


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



you did not provide a link....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > If there was some sort of blockbuster "truth" story, it wouldn't be on MSNBC.
> ...



A "breaking" news story, but we're going to wait a couple days before we "break" it  ?

Lol  !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




The "facts" need just a little more cooking. 


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2014)

you guys wont be happy with these FACTS,


how sad for you


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 4, 2014)

By the way, someone maybe needs to tell MSNBC that we went into Iraq 11 years ago.
Time to move on, the new story should be why Russia has went into the Ukraine.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> look at you sheep all saying you wont believe it no matter what facts the present


Sober up numb-nuts.
You are too stupid to string two sentences together intelligently.
Is Frank Sinatra's son going to sing 'NY NY'? 
Anyway. As 'Hills' says "What difference does it make now".


----------



## PredFan (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters drinking early again.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, someone maybe needs to tell MSNBC that we went into Iraq 11 years ago.
> Time to move on, the new story should be why Russia has went into the Ukraine.



They'll do anything to distract from all that...They are so transparent...and just all around sad and pathetic

No wonder why people don't watch them


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> WHY are you people on the right already denying evidence you have not even seen yet?
> 
> 
> Because you dont go buy facts you go by loyalty to a cheating lying party



  So why are you touting so called evidence you haven't seen yet?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> you will be in a mess come friday



  Did I miss something? I thought revelations was set for Thursday?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 4, 2014)

It was because of that anti-Muslim video, amiright?


----------



## blastoff (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, they've got PROOF!

That must be why the Mother Ship, NBC News, has determined their minor league franchise, MSNBC, gets to break it to their nonexistent audience rather than the many many more millions tuned in to Brian Williams.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 4, 2014)

There's a special place in hell for radical 'Obamatowners': It's having to be in the same room forever with  'Bull-Dyke Madcow' on 'the rag' screaming about Bush. And never a shower available.
Can you imagine the stink?


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 4, 2014)

blastoff said:


> Yeah, they've got PROOF!
> 
> That must be why the Mother Ship, NBC News, has determined their minor league franchise, MSNBC, gets to break it to their nonexistent audience rather than the many many more millions tuned in to Brian Williams.


DING DING DING!
Williams is taking a 'long weekend' starting this Friday.
If it wasn't so stupid it would be funny.
Wonder if Madcow will have a 'panel' on after? 'Old Blue Eyes The Second can hum NY NY off camera while 'Chriisy' Hayes blows Mathews under the table.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 4, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you will be in a mess come friday
> ...


The report is so lengthy that it will take all night. Or maybe people will simply fall asleep.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 4, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



  Trying to build up the suspense maybe? Got a sneaking suspicion it's not gonna live up to TM's lofty expectations.
  But I guess you could say the same about TM's intelligence level.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> PROOF
> 
> cold hard proof




MSNB who?  

Oh yeah, that's the leftist propaganda arm of the NBC empire.

I'm sure that each and every one of the 54 nightly viewers of MSNBC will be overcome with excitement.

This "news" might qualify as "orgasmic".

I can just see Chris Mathews having chills running up and down BOTH of his legs.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 4, 2014)

a talk show host is going to present the "secret" facts



truthmatters is a full nutter


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 4, 2014)

"It was da Booooooooooooooooooosh!  He stole the Florida chads, my precious! We hates him! Hates him forever!!"


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 4, 2014)

What, has MSDNC gave up trying to keep the Christie controversy alive  ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just curious.

How do you know it's cold, hard proof if you haven't seen it?

.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...



she is a fly on Maddcows wall evidently


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...


----------



## Claudette (Mar 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > its government documents.
> ...



LMAO and how right you are. 

She also says that anyone on the right is dismissing info they haven't heard yet. 

Kinda sorta funny that. I mean if no one on the right has heard it then its pretty certain no one on the left has heard it either.

So I guess it will be a toss up as to who believes this "cold hard proof." LOL 

Of course Truthspatters will believe anything she hears on MSNBC. After all, She's one of those dozen folks who actually watch that station.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow...Truthdontmatter is calling republicans liars....I am shocked.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> WHY are you people on the right already denying evidence you have not even seen yet?
> 
> 
> Because you dont go buy facts you go by loyalty to a cheating lying party




What about your loyalty to a lying, cheating party?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 4, 2014)

Hm..."tune in on fill-in-the-blank at XX:XX AM/PM for an Earth-shattering revelation". MSNBC has apparently been reduced to taking pages out of Glenn Beck's playbook.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...


 because a left winger said it, ergo it must be true


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its time to put down the Schnaps, take a shower and sober up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 4, 2014)

We want their because saddam broke the cess fire agreement of the first gulf war. I'll agree with you leftist that saddam was the only thing holding the place together...So maybe it wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

Would that be on MSLSD or it's sister channel PMSNBC?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Would that be on MSLSD or it's sister channel PMSNBC?



It's on the main channel...

BSNBC.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be on MSLSD or it's sister channel PMSNBC?
> ...


----------



## blastoff (Mar 4, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...Truthdontmatter is calling republicans liars....I am shocked.


It's an improvement of sorts.  Usually we're just guilty of stealing every election we ever won.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 4, 2014)

I've said it before, I'll say it again.  Bush Sr's biggest mistake was not taking out Saddam.  Bush Jr's biggest mistake was taking out Saddam.  

Bush JR said it himself, One of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror. 
&#8213; George W. Bush


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

AngelDustMatters.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well why wait until Thurs?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> AngelDustMatters.



PeachSchnappsMatters


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...



lol, good one..
they have to get all 20 viewers sober and off the weed that could take a few days


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> the rabble will ignore all facts to keep their right wing religion.
> 
> thinking human beings will not be that stupid



Hi TM: if this will settle issues, and confirm names of which parties/leaders/corporations benefitted from corrupt war contracts or decisions at taxpayers expense -- WONDERFUL!

Next let's see if Democrats and opponents of the war spending of billions if not trillions
SET UP A SYSTEM TO GET TAXPAYERS PAID BACK

This would "prove" if Democrats were only hijacking the anti-war vote for political power,
or are really interested in recouping taxes misspent on corruption, and using THAT to pay for health care instead of charging taxpayers MORE MONEY.

Let's see which parties are for real, and which are only playing voters for political points.

Note: I have met Green, Occupy and Peace and Justice activists who liked this idea of crediting taxpayers back and charging wrongdoers with the costs of reimbursement; and/or accepting buyouts from taxpayers and letting citizens buy shares in the programs we bail out.

Where are the Democrats leaders in this? Only using issues to get into office?
But never doing any work to get taxpayers paid back, while we pay for more and more?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It has been shown before. 

Its factual and well researched so you won't want to watch it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 4, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I already know why. We went there because Saddam Hussein had WMDs.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry a MSNBC Rachel Maddow documentary, neither have any credibility left.


----------



## BluesMistress (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant keep denying facts
> 
> 
> You cant force decent Americans to join your brain addled crew



All you ever do is deny Facts  The Truth is not something that Matters to You ~


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2014)

We went there because of the hot ass women.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 4, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...



snopes.com: Weapons of Mass Destruction Quotes


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > AngelDustMatters.
> ...


MethamphetamineMatters too.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> We went there because of the hot ass women.


Shish kabobs were great too.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be an election year

or they'd be giving obama and his lackeys shit for taking away the health ins of 7 million Americans.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...


By the time elections come around it will be much more.  The bigger shoe to drop will be the businesses, and we're talking about 60 to 70 million Americans that will be left holding the bag.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 4, 2014)

Bottom line is:  I don't care why we went into Iraq, all I want now is an apology for doing so.
There is no excuse for the Blood or Treasure we wasted on that hellhole.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It's a re-run?    


Bridgegate must be getting stale


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Bottom line is:  I don't care why we went into Iraq, all I want now is an apology for doing so.
> There is no excuse for the Blood or Treasure we wasted on that hellhole.



Do you believe the United States should live up to our treaties and agreements?

Do you believe our counterparts should be held to their agreed upon treaty terms?

Well, along with the other warrring parties, we signed a Cease Fire Agreement with Iraq in 1991.

Saddam broke the terms of that agreement which required us to live up to our terms of the Cease Fire if our nation's word would ever be respected in the future.

We HAD to honor our word from the 1991 Cease Fire or else never again be taken seriously or in good faith by any of our potential allies or opponents.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 4, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They discovered that it was all a plot to frame you for the murder of Kennedy?


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 4, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I already know why. We went there because Saddam Hussein had WMDs.



So did he eat them?  Just repeating a lie does not make it truth...


----------



## Sallow (Mar 4, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I already know why. We went there because Saddam Hussein had WMDs.
> ...



Was that reason number 9? Or 10..

Behind maybe "He tried to kill my daddy!"


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 4, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I already know why. We went there because Saddam Hussein had WMDs.
> ...


No, he used them on the Kurds and the leftovers went to his good buddy in Syria.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 4, 2014)

Um..yeah.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQXBHOK0Mow]Bush "Saddam had no WMD or links with Al Qaeda" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Mar 4, 2014)

But hey..there's a brighter side!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvliUuXjbL4]Bush laughs at no WMD in Iraq - YouTube[/ame]

He's got JOKES!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 4, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



In other words, the US army found NOTHING! You got outsmarted by Iraqis.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 4, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Like Obama has been by Syria, Iran, Russia

like that?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > AngelDustMatters.
> ...



TruthMattersDoesntMatter...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



if it was, why is TM creaming her panties over this?......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Sallow said:


> But hey..there's a brighter side!
> 
> Bush laughs at no WMD in Iraq - YouTube
> 
> He's got JOKES!



this is my favorite......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A]Bush "Fool Me Once..." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rozman (Mar 4, 2014)

The Democrats supported use of force against Iraq.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 4, 2014)

Doesn't MSNBC run a show like this a few times a year?


----------



## Rozman (Mar 4, 2014)

I will probably be watching something on Netflix...
Breaking Bad maybe House of Cards...

I will probably miss this expose...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 4, 2014)

USNavyVet said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...



Those who are curious do; I watch Fox News and listen to Rush Limbaugh because I'm curious as to what will be posted on this forum in the immediate future.  The incurious and willfully ignorant self censor, some out of fear they may learn something which challenges the dogma they hold true, others because they have accepted the dogma and believe anyone who challenges it is a Commie or the Antichrist.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe MSNBC is trying to get a ratings bump?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 4, 2014)

Maddow gave a hint of what angle they are using. It's one I agree with. That the invasion was over mainly economic reasons And the PNAC has stated that..it's no real secret.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


i tried listening to Rush while delivering the mail....that lasted about a week.....


----------



## Desperado (Mar 4, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is:  I don't care why we went into Iraq, all I want now is an apology for doing so.
> ...



When treaties get us involved in wars like Iraq and Vietnam, No we should never have been involved in treaties like that.  Our politicians have to learn to do what is best for the US. 
End of Story


----------



## Roudy (Mar 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


BullshitMatters more.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Ms. Maddow does have some valid points.

MSNBC's Rachel Maddow: Bush to blame for Ukraine - Washington Times



> MSNBC host Rachel Maddow asserted Monday that George W. Bush, who exited office in 2009, is ultimately at fault for the current Ukrainian crisis.
> 
> Ms. Maddow told colleague Andrea Mitchell that Mr. Bush&#8217;s entire Middle East policy has led to several overseas conflicts, from the Iraq War to the ongoing Russia-Ukraine dispute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kosh (Mar 5, 2014)

The far left cultists believing their media outlets.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2014)

Kosh said:


> The far left cultists believing their media outlets.



She's not stating anything that's outlandish.

We have a HUGE military. We spend ALOT of money on it.

And there is pressure both to use it and to make the world bend to our will.

That's not a good combination.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > AngelDustMatters.
> ...



Rust-OleumMatters.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



And because we have all begun to notice the typically Liberal characteristics of short sightedness and how their decisions are prone to hatching an inordinate number of unintended consequences, we must acknowledge these wars and national problems were the result of too much Liberal influence in Government.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The far left cultists believing their media outlets.
> ...



That's Liberal involvement and influence that makes this true to whatever extent it is.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Those who are curious do; I watch Fox News and listen to Rush Limbaugh because I'm curious as to what will be posted on this forum in the immediate future.  The incurious and willfully ignorant self censor, some out of fear they may learn something which challenges the dogma they hold true, others because they have accepted the dogma and believe anyone who challenges it is a Commie or the Antichrist.


I watch Saturday Night Live so I'll know what the left's political talking points will be.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2014)

2012

Obama: the 80s called they want their foreign policy back

Laughter

2014

Putin called he wants the Ukraine back

Obama: that's not funny

Sent from my Chinese Supercomputer made from XBox parts Bush sent to China


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



how  is telling you people you will know why we went into Iraq because this documentary will tell you doing anything but giving you information?


you people HATE information?


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ms. Maddow does have some valid points.
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow: Bush to blame for Ukraine - Washington Times
> 
> ...


I missed the support for her assertion. Does she connect the dots and if so, why didn't you post that portion?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> ...



they are using the government documents to show why.

You see they did the research into WHY and found government documents that go all they way back to the Carter admin and sussed out WHY this was pursued as policy.



You people hate facts and documentation so you will deny anything that is said in the documentary.


You will likely just call everyone involved names and say its all lies without giving one ounce of evidence that anything is not documented.

Its how the right now does their business

Childish insults and fact denial


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ms. Maddow does have some valid points.
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow: Bush to blame for Ukraine - Washington Times
> 
> ...



Only if one accepts her fantasy that Bush 's order to invade was unwarranted.

It had the law behind it. It had the Democrat's approval. Saddam could have made clear his lack of WMD's if that was the case or fess up and/or dispose of them. He was also given time to remove himself and spare the country.

Maddow NEEDS to have a reason to attack the Right and especially Bush, so she conveniently furthers the false narrative that W was a total megalomaniacal renegade cowboy dunce nazi war criminal and has drawn at least SOME of the arrows away from Dear Leader.

She is a regular manipulator.

And those who fall for her manipulations are possessed of bad judgment.

So bad, in fact, they don't even recognize how much and how often her rationales cause them to be ridiculed on these pages.

It takes MORE than having good intentions.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

um; leftard; MSNBC isnt exactly known for facts. propaganda maybe; or twisting "facts" into their own reality maybe. but facts; no


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Maddow does have some valid points.
> ...





a left-winger blaming Bush in obama's sixth year?


SAY IT ISNT SO!

 lol what idiots left-wingers are!!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.

FOREVER


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

You see there  is a reason people study history.

I know the right doesn't like history or science or facts or diplomacy or................... well I wont go on.


When you make history like bush did you have to face what you did resulted in for the world


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

well i guess then 6 years into the next Republican's President's watch things will still be obama's fault


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





> *U.S. Cites 1991 U.N. Cease-Fire Resolution as the Legal Basis for Its Invasion*
> 
> March 21, 2003|From Reuters
> 
> ...



U.S. Cites 1991 U.N. Cease-Fire Resolution as the Legal Basis for Its Invasion - Los Angeles Times


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

the right doesnt like history?

 the Left doesnt like current events; and re-writes their history

record welfare and food stamps isnt "forward progress" leftard


geesh


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

of COURSE Bush will "forever get the blame"....

its not like left-wing nutjbos ever admit they failed


DUH


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So Madcow is going to say the Iraq war was Carter's fault??


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> well i guess then 6 years into the next Republican's President's watch things will still be obama's fault



Are you kidding???

Obama will GENUINELY be responsible for actual problems that will plague this country for generations much like LBJ still affects American life TODAY. But with Obama it will be much more pronounced, negative and far reaching.

Generations!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



What?

This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 5, 2014)

MSNBC all the credibility of The Onion but not nearly as entertaining.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

obama's legacy will be a world in flames in places it hasnt been in generations; and record welfare and food stamps at home; record corporate profits of companies that arent hiring. 

the rich getting richer; the Middle Class and poor getting poorer

 all facts; better start the re-writing now leftard;  you got some work to do


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

when your in power and you make decisions like LYING YOUR COUNTRY INTO WAR your actions have consequneces.


Are you so brain washed you think taking out Sadam and setting the middle east on fire had no consequences?


see why you cant allow the right in power?

they don't understand the world


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> um; leftard; MSNBC isnt exactly known for facts. propaganda maybe; or twisting "facts" into their own reality maybe. but facts; no



I bet Christie felt that way, when Maddow broke the Bridge scandal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> 
> FOREVER



No, according to your previous post, Carter gets the blame.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> obama's legacy will be a world in flames in places it hasnt been in generations; and record welfare and food stamps at home; record corporate profits of companies that arent hiring.
> 
> the rich getting richer; the Middle Class and poor getting poorer
> 
> all facts; better start the re-writing now leftard;  you got some work to do



Do you realize how ridiculous this sounds?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> MSNBC all the credibility of The Onion but not nearly as entertaining.



Present your evidence they get things wrong.

You see just saying it without proof is childish


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> 
> FOREVER



Your cute little puppy had more sense than you do. It's grown now, right?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> ...



you really cant understand much huh


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

As far as history goes, emotions wane and facts are looked at a bit more objectively. Reagan was vilified, maybe worse than Bush. But history is much kinder to him these days. Obama will see the opposite.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> ...



go find a site that does insults and dog chat.

I want to discuss politics 


do you know anything about the facts?


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 5, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> ...


Died of starvation while the idiot was posting in a vodka and paintchip  haze.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

see this is all the right knows about politics

insult insult insult


deny facts to their face 


insult some more


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I can certainly understand what you yourself typed...



Truthmatters said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Or were you lying when you typed that??


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

They investigation was done thoroughly and they found documents that date back to the Carter days to prove what they will show you on Thursday at 9 on MSNBC.



you insult mongers will not every accept the facts.


you never do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

where in that do I say it was Carters fault you brain washed fool?


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > obama's legacy will be a world in flames in places it hasnt been in generations; and record welfare and food stamps at home; record corporate profits of companies that arent hiring.
> ...



Yeah? Just like when Sarah cautioned us about Obama and Ukraine sounded ridiculous to your pea brain?

Or when Mitt cited Russia as America's #1 problem and you and Obama thought THAT was ridiculous?

I guess anyone you think is ridiculous is actually just able to see farther than you and who perceives reality clearly whereas you can't.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > obama's legacy will be a world in flames in places it hasnt been in generations; and record welfare and food stamps at home; record corporate profits of companies that arent hiring.
> ...





what part isnt true?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> where in that do I say it was Carters fault you brain washed fool?



When you said the documents go all the way back to his administration.

Or did Boooooosh go back and plant them there??


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



dont you know how left-wing nutjobs operate? the whole Carter part will be cleansed; and it will all fall on Bush. that's how left-wing nutjobs operate; the first lies they tell are to themselves


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Vodka and paintchips!!!

That is so good!!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

dear silly  addled termite brains,


having a document date back to the Carter days is NOT the same as saying "Its Carters fault".


This is why you people cant keep facts straight.

you don't know how to determine what a FACT is


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

insult insult insult


fuck up all the facts


then lie to everyone about it.



this is why your party crashes the world economy and lies the country into war.


you people have no integrity or brains


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The only reason I haven't been dick slapping you all the time until now is because of the pup.

And now you want to go bareback, huh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> dear silly  addled termite brains,
> 
> 
> *having a document date back to the Carter days is NOT the same as saying "Its Carters fault".*
> ...



If he started floating the idea, how is it not his fault??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 5, 2014)

hey 

bush did it too 

--LOL


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i'm trying to spin away left-wng failure and put it all on repubs; and i accidently exposed more liberal failure!

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

loony left-wing fruitcakes keep insisting we were lied into war

so how IS that whole impeachment and war crimes trial thingy going leftard?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

so Sadam did have weapons as claimed?

can you prove that?


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > dear silly  addled termite brains,
> ...



Because the Left's cult idols have deity status

and because to admit they failed is to admit the progressive agenda failed.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > dear silly  addled termite brains,
> ...



they date back to the Cater days.

that is all that says.


YOU cant determine what a fact is 


your lost


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> so Sadam did have weapons as claimed?
> 
> can you prove that?





look; now the moron is all over the place with his silly voter consent talking point!

 what a loser!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If they date back to the "Cater" days, that means his administration originated the idea.

You can't change that fact.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

so you don't discuss facts ever?

are you really that bankrupt of any decent motivation?


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

if Truth mattered to you there would be nothing you could post leftard


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so Sadam did have weapons as claimed?
> ...



Believe it or not, it's a her.

Must be a blonde.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No where in that does it say the document was generated by anyone in particular.


it merely says the documents they used in the documentary went all the way back to the Carter days.



YOU pretended in your F'ed up brain it said that Carter did it.


Its not my fault your a dim bulb


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

leftard; you got your clocked cleaned by your own spoon-fed piece of propaganda.
grow up; or go cry somewhere
of COURSE to YOU it isnt the same as saying its carter's fault; there is no scenario that has you doing anything other than advancing the narrative you are given to spew


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

bedtowin


sleeping arround may be your favorite thing but others prefer actual facts which you nbever seem to site to discuss politics.


Go get the facts you have brought to bare on this thread subject.

Oh yeah you gave none


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> leftard; you got your clocked cleaned by your own spoon-fed piece of propaganda.
> grow up; or go cry somewhere
> of COURSE to YOU it isnt the same as saying its carter's fault; there is no scenario that has you doing anything other than advancing the narrative you are given to spew



The little paint huffing fool doesn't realize she destroyed her own thread by admitting this goes all the way back to Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > leftard; you got your clocked cleaned by your own spoon-fed piece of propaganda.
> ...



How so?

US involvement with Afghanistan goes back to the Carter Administration.

They gave the muj communications gear and small arms.

The aim was to harass the Soviet Army.

The Reagan administration changed that. They sent to the CIA to train the muj, gave them better gear and stinger missiles to take down air craft. They wanted them to win.

And win they did.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I predict the piece is mostly going to be about US shipments to Iraq that contain the agents he used for gas production during the Iran Iraq war. Then they'll say we gave him WMD. From there, who knows, maybe Bush went in to get rid of the evidence. But he lied about WMD for blood for oil so who knows how it will be massaged.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> You see they did the research into WHY and found government documents that go all they way back to the *Carter* admin and sussed out WHY this was pursued as policy.



Carter, liberal president 



Truthmatters said:


> Bush will forever get the blame for the mess he created.
> 
> FOREVER



TDM, liberal moonbat


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

where in that does it SAY the documentation that dates back to the carter days was generated by CARTER???????


you see it doesn't.

your just lying


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

You people don't love FACTS

you just make shit up


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> You people don't love FACTS
> 
> you just make shit up





and you lie to yourself about everything. your talking point above means nothing. it's a relic from the past that the Supreme Court is still holding onto


----------



## R.D. (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> where in that does it SAY the documentation that dates back to the carter days was generated by CARTER???????
> 
> 
> you see it doesn't.
> ...



Where does it say it didn't?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

you assume and blame the FACTS?


your insane


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You people don't love FACTS
> ...



you have given not one fact in this thread you sheep


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> you assume and blame the FACTS?
> 
> 
> your insane






YAWN


and you're a lame broken record spewing spoon-fed talking points


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> where in that does it SAY the documentation that dates back to the carter days was generated by CARTER???????
> 
> 
> you see it doesn't.
> ...



OK then, that would also mean that none of the documentation that dates from the Bush II days was ever generated by BUSH II.

Do you really want to go with that??


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 5, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I predict the piece is mostly going to be about US shipments to Iraq that contain the agents he used for gas production during the Iran Iraq war. Then they'll say we gave him WMD. From there, who knows, maybe Bush went in to get rid of the evidence. But he lied about WMD for blood for oil so who knows how it will be massaged.


Wake up fool. The US didn't get a single fucking barrel of 'free oil' out of Iraq. The IAEA, hardly a friend of the US has satellite photos showing convoys of dozens of trucks leaving Iraq's palaces AKA hiding spots for thousands of barrels of sarin gas, all headed for Syria.
The Iraq peasants virtually starving and looking for ANYTHING to turn into some money for food would not touch the hundreds of 45 gallon barrels laying on the river banks. Why? B/c the barrels were full of poison chemicals. Those barrels are still laying on the river banks untouched.
I understand you and your merry band of LIB miscreants refuse to accept the truth. Big fucking deal. 
There are two words to explain why the hairy stinky Bull Dyke perpetually 'on the rag' Madcow is EXPOSING BUSH!!!!!!! They are Jeb Bush. You know, the next GOP President of the United States. He runs. He wins.
Madcow et al are TERRIFIED by the thought of JB running.
'Hills' won't be running. Her tank is out of gas. Within two years she'll be in a walker living some where warm with a nice Guatemalan nursing staff.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

you have not one shred of proof for that crap.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



if we are already have supposed to have heard this stuff....why are you acting like this is a new development?...


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

see how they lie lie lie lie lie?



they give NO facts and cant even read the facts correctly when given them


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

poor poor left-wing nutjob; i understand; obama-bots and their lemming network MSNBC need a distraction away from obama's record of failure


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



you pay no attention to what is said do you?



what is the NAME of the documentary about the air?


why we went into Iraq is what its about.

ITS already been determined to be a FACT that the Bush admin LIED us into that war.

Now its about WHY


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

you people cant even read what is written without adding fucking lies to it


----------



## R.D. (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> you assume and blame the FACTS?
> 
> 
> your insane


No. You  ran from the "facts" you posted

You're (you are) troubled


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I would trust this new investigation more if they had hired Mulder and Scully instead of Richard Madcow.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



when are you going to start?.....all you do is pad your post count....


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cheney was around in the Carter days you silly gits


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Now I gave another fact huh?


when you guys going to deal in some facts?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Cheney was around in the *Cater days* you silly gits



When were the "Cater days"????


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I predict the piece is mostly going to be about US shipments to Iraq that contain the agents he used for gas production during the Iran Iraq war. Then they'll say we gave him WMD. From there, who knows, maybe Bush went in to get rid of the evidence. But he lied about WMD for blood for oil so who knows how it will be massaged.
> ...


Wake up fool. I was mocking the left.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



so then Carter is the one who laid the groundwork for this and every President since then built upon it.....right?....


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 5, 2014)

Wait until some LIB simian at MSNBC brings up the idea of a Bush 'Dynasty'. 
Some one can then ask: "So you don't want a Bush 'dynasty' in the White house right? But you are fine with a Clinton dynasty right?"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



aint this thread about Iraq?....


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

well one had good results and the other didn't


your guys crashed the world economy for the second time in one lifetime and then lied us into a horrible war.

the other guy presided over great economic growth and deficit reduction


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

the people want more Clinton but not more bush


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



and your good buddy Luddy stated earlier that this stuff has ALREADY been shown before.....so why should we act like this is groundbreaking news?....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Because her spray paint can told her it's a big deal.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Prove the evidence that will be presented in the documentary has already been common knowledge.

you don't even know what it will be yet and you hate the FACTS


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Prove the evidence that will be presented in the documentary has already been common knowledge.
> 
> you don't even know what it will be yet and you hate the FACTS





Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

This is why your republican party will continue to fail.



You will say ANYTHING right in the face of facts.


Just like Putin saying there are no Russian troops in the Ukraine


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


MorphineMatters.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah insults to battle facts.

how fucking stupid can you people get?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

what part of the facts offered in this documentary do you disagree are facts?

dudes you haven't even seen the Doc yet


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2014)

I've already set the DVR to record Thursday Nights RM broadcast.  Unlike those who believe they know everything my mind is open and I'm not threatened by any new facts that may come to light.  I find it both sad and hilarious that so many who have posted on this thread believe they know the absolute truth behind our invasion and occupation of Iraq.

Notwithstanding the cause, the net effect of our invasion and occupation of Iraq is beyond question a failure, maybe the worst failure of a foreign policy in our nations history.  The question to be asked today is a simple one, have we learned anything from this fiasco which cost us a horrible amount in blood and treasure?   

Some have, some have not.  The Neo Cons and Chicken Hawks (many of those speaking are both) are saber rattling over Russia's action in Ukraine and the Yellow Journalists are ginning up the emotions in those who can't think for themselves and have no sense of history or Realpolitik (most of whom can't even define or understand the term, Realpolitik).


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> what part of the facts offered in this documentary do you disagree are facts?
> 
> dudes you haven't even seen the Doc yet



Luddly Neddite saw it.

Ask him what the facts are.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Bush had a party catering business that catered food to the White House foreign policy members.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> I've already set the DVR to record Thursday Nights RM broadcast.  Unlike those who believe they know everything my mind is open and I'm not threatened by any new facts that may come to light.  I find it both sad and hilarious that so many who have posted on this thread believe they know the absolute truth behind our invasion and occupation of Iraq.
> 
> Notwithstanding the cause, the net effect of our invasion and occupation of Iraq is beyond question a failure, maybe the worst failure of a foreign policy in our nations history.  The question to be asked today is a simple one, have we learned anything from this fiasco which cost us a horrible amount in blood and treasure?
> 
> Some have, some have not.  The Neo Cons and Chicken Hawks (many of those speaking are both) are saber rattling over Russia's action in Ukraine and the Yellow Journalists are ginning up the emotions in those who can't think for themselves and have no sense of history or Realpolitik (most of whom can't even define or understand the term, Realpolitik).



We'll see the magical power pushed used as Texas Governor to get Clinton, the CIA and all major Dems to come out against Saddam's WMD's






Look at the watch Bill and repeat after me

"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> yeah insults to battle facts.
> 
> how fucking stupid can you people get?


Did Sadam kill ten thousand Kurds with Chemical weapons? There's your fact. Doh!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've already set the DVR to record Thursday Nights RM broadcast.  Unlike those who believe they know everything my mind is open and I'm not threatened by any new facts that may come to light.  I find it both sad and hilarious that so many who have posted on this thread believe they know the absolute truth behind our invasion and occupation of Iraq.
> ...


I personally think Bush made it a mistake making only about WMD's. In a day and age when 19 Muslims with nothing but box cutters and determination were able to virtually cripple our country and change our way of life forever, who knows what a well financed, and highly militarized and organized Sadam with even more intent to harm Americans could do.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> I've already set the DVR to record Thursday Nights RM broadcast.  Unlike those who believe they know everything my mind is open and I'm not threatened by any new facts that may come to light.  I find it both sad and hilarious that so many who have posted on this thread believe they know the absolute truth behind our invasion and occupation of Iraq.
> 
> Notwithstanding the cause, the net effect of our invasion and occupation of Iraq is beyond question a failure, maybe the worst failure of a foreign policy in our nations history.  The question to be asked today is a simple one, have we learned anything from this fiasco which cost us a horrible amount in blood and treasure?
> 
> Some have, some have not.  The Neo Cons and Chicken Hawks (many of those speaking are both) are saber rattling over Russia's action in Ukraine and the Yellow Journalists are ginning up the emotions in those who can't think for themselves and have no sense of history or Realpolitik (most of whom can't even define or understand the term, Realpolitik).


Lots of talking point catch phrases you learned to mimic there. Nothing substantive. We don't hear much about Iraq these days so that's probably a good thing. The "failure" hasn't been determined yet so your open mind comment was obviously in jest.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've already set the DVR to record Thursday Nights RM broadcast.  Unlike those who believe they know everything my mind is open and I'm not threatened by any new facts that may come to light.  I find it both sad and hilarious that so many who have posted on this thread believe they know the absolute truth behind our invasion and occupation of Iraq.
> ...



You simply don't get it Frank, and that too is sad 'cause you believe you do.  There is a difference between Rhetoric and War - the difference is the cost.  In the former we kept Iraq at bay by establishing a no fly zone & economic sanctions; Bush, for no reason (as in logical) decided to invade and occupy Iraq with no plan for what was to come next.  

What came next were the deaths and wounding - many permanent - of thousands of men and women in the service of our nation,  thousands + of Iraqi Civilians, and an administration so consumed by war that our economy and domestic matters were at best second thoughts.  

Let me help you out with a couple of Dictionary definitions:

*realpolitik*, politics based on practical objectives rather than on ideals. The word does not mean real in the English sense but rather connotes thingshence a politics of adaptation to things as they are. Realpolitik thus suggests a pragmatic, no-nonsense view and a disregard for ethical considerations. In diplomacy it is often associated with relentless, though realistic, pursuit of the national interest.

Realpolitik (from German: real "realistic", "practical", or "actual"; and Politik "politics", German pronunciation: [&#641;e&#712;a&#720;lpoli&#716;t&#618;k]) is politics or diplomacy based primarily on power and on practical and material factors and considerations, rather than explicit ideological notions or moral or ethical premises. In this respect, it shares aspects of its philosophical approach with those of realism and pragmatism. The term Realpolitik is sometimes used pejoratively to imply politics that are coercive, amoral, or Machiavellian.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > yeah insults to battle facts.
> ...



and you think killing him 20 years after the fact did what?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 5, 2014)

The Bush admin lied about Sadam having WMDs.

they also LIED about dropping white phosphorous on Falughia until they were forced to admit it


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > yeah insults to battle facts.
> ...



How many Iraqi non combatants were killed by our reckless invasion and occupation of their nation?  No doubt SH was evil and murdered thousands, but was that hell any different than the hell experienced by those maimed and the families of those killed by our efforts?

Who appointed George Bush as Police Chief for the world?  Real conservatives understood even before the Iraq Fiasco that we should not act in that capacity  -  only "fucking stupid people" don't get it.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

very few non-combatants were killed by American or coalition forces.

 there are 275 MASS graves from the Saddam years being investigated now.

we have been the world's policeman for generations now matter how much you dont want to admit it




go cry


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



saddam routinely killed shiite Iraqis by the hundreds all the way to the end you idiot


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bush had a party catering business that catered food to the White House foreign policy members.


I'll bet they were all undercover neo-Nazi Urks.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Prove the evidence that will be presented in the documentary has already been common knowledge.
> 
> you don't even know what it will be yet and you hate the FACTS



ask that question to the one who said it was already shown....your buddy Luddy.....im just telling you what he said earlier....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> very few non-combatants were killed by American or coalition forces.
> 
> there are 275 MASS graves from the Saddam years being investigated now.
> 
> ...



Really, very few Iraqi civilians died (I didn't say "killed by American Forces" or the dozen or so non British members of the so-called coalition)?  Do you have evidence?

Casualties of the Iraq War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Suggests ^^^ you don't have a clue, that and your other comments suggest you're rather dumb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> The Bush admin lied about Sadam having WMDs.
> 
> they also LIED about dropping white phosphorous on Falughia until they were forced to admit it



"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
--President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

When was Bill Clinton in the Bush Administration?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Even back when I believed that 9/11 was carried our by AQ, I thought Iraq was not the central axis in the "WOT" and maybe Saudi Arabia would have been the next logical place to strike after Afghanistan. It's above my pay grade.

But, now that its ridiculously obvious that AQ had little or nothing to do with carrying out the 9/11 attack; it didn't matter which foreign country we attacked, since none of them were the correct answer.

The Left still cannot come to terms with the loss of their media monopoly. It's funny at this point that we're able to post these statements from the Clinton Administration about Saddam WMD's and the Left still pretends they never happened


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



i remember the "Death Valley Days".....with the ol ranger....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



*The Left still cannot come to terms with the loss of their media monopoly.*

that scares them more then the loss of union monies 

by far 

which was the central theme behind the 

latest idea they coined to have the FCC hang out 

in news studios


----------



## blastoff (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey, Truthmatters was right about all that PROOF, huh?  

And now the national uproar is astounding all thanks to Ritchie Maddow.  Won't be long now before the Nobel, Pulitizer, and other prizes come rollling in I'm sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah I missed it

What was the "Proof"?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

Every news feed I'm subscribed to is just buzzing about Richard's "proof".

Oh... wait...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 7, 2014)

Paging Truthmatters...paging Truthmatters...


----------



## hjmick (Mar 7, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah I missed it
> 
> What was the "Proof"?




Nothing new. At least not to anyone who chose to inform themselves over the last few years...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

[MENTION=5217]Truthmatters[/MENTION] phears returning to this thread.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Paging Truthmatters...paging Truthmatters...



She might still be tied up offering her expertise on world economics on another thread.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> [MENTION=5217]Truthmatters[/MENTION] phears returning to this thread.


Because SniffingGlueMatters.


----------



## asterism (Mar 7, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the PROOF of why we went to Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, what's the proof?

This is old news.

'Why we did it' Part 1, US thirsty for energy | MSNBC


----------



## asterism (Mar 7, 2014)

So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

asterism said:


> So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?



It got routed through Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport, and the baggage handlers lost it all.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 7, 2014)

Proof?
With her it is 80 proof and bought by the gallon.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?
> ...


And here's one of them looking for it in this potential terrorist's shoes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



You got to be firm with those evil AlQaeder grandpas.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


I'm tellin' you, the guy totally fits the profile of your average terrorist:
Male - Muslim - age 14 to 40.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 7, 2014)

asterism said:


> So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?



Who's we?

We has in the US citizen's paid for this abomination.

Oil companies profited.

And big time.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?
> ...



big evul oil makes 3 cents off each gallon sold while the government get 40+

but government is good and you want to be free of the free market


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yup with a long beard and turban, I hope the TSA Agent gave him a full cavity search.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 7, 2014)

Oops I guess I missed the show. That's ok, I already know why we went to Iraq. It was to stop Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 7, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Oops I guess I missed the show. That's ok, I already know why we went to Iraq. It was to stop Saddam Hussein.



No, GW Bush was aiming for Iran and missed.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 7, 2014)

We went to Iraq for oil? Well, at least they're original.


----------



## asterism (Mar 7, 2014)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?
> ...



You didn't watch the Maddow conspiracy piece did you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 7, 2014)

And it all comes together next week when maddow ties it in with Bridgegate

Sent from my Chinese Supercomputer made from XBox parts Bush sent to China


----------



## Rozman (Mar 7, 2014)

Maddow's next bit of invesigative reporting will cover the Viet Nam war..


----------



## Rozman (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess MSNBC will now go back to regular programming...
24/7 coverage on Christie and bridgegate.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 7, 2014)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > So where is all that Iraqi oil we were supposed to get?
> ...



This is a list of Oil & Gas companies operating in Iraq.  Not a US owned oil company on the list.

	Iraq National Oil Company
	Iraq Petroleum Company
	Iraqi Oil Tankers Company
	Midland Oil Company
	Missan Oil Company
	North Oil Company
	Rumaila Field Operating Organization
	SOMO (State Oil Marketing Company)
	South Oil Company

The Oil Daily reports that Shell, BP, Chevron, and Coastal are among the companies interested in buying Iraqi crude


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't confuse the left with facts.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 8, 2014)

what a let down--LOL

for the leftists


----------



## blastoff (Mar 8, 2014)

Geraldo sure has a nice big shit-eatin' grin on his face.  Finally, the empty vault thing can fade to black.  In fact, he and J. Earl Carter are two of the happiest guys around these days.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 8, 2014)

thursday has come and gone and no "you will know why we went into iraq"

chalk it up to another truthmatters lie


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 9, 2014)

blastoff said:


> Geraldo sure has a nice big shit-eatin' grin on his face.  Finally, the empty vault thing can fade to black.  In fact, he and J. Earl Carter are two of the happiest guys around these days.



*Geraldo sure has a nice big shit-eatin' grin on his face.*

i thought it was from his last trip to Boulder 

--LOL


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 9, 2014)

TM if you haven't figured out why we went into Iraq over 10 years later, you never will. The rest of us knew ten years ago


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Yurt said:


> thursday has come and gone and no "you will know why we went into iraq"
> 
> chalk it up to another truthmatters lie


He should change his name to BullshitMatters.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > thursday has come and gone and no "you will know why we went into iraq"
> ...





she has not even posted since the supposed glorious day came upon us

probably too embarrassed to admit she was full of meadowmuffins


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 10, 2014)

oil


just like we told you at the time.


Oil 


You fools when to war like it was WWII for oil.


You shamed this country and Killed for oil.


the right should never again be trusted to do whats right in a position of power


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 10, 2014)

when you fools have power all you care about is money and profit.


You kill people for profits.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 10, 2014)

you USED this country and its military to GIVE Profits to Haliburtion


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 10, 2014)

Your right wing media LIED for them


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 10, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> oil
> 
> just like we told you at the time.


In other words, same old shit. What a let down.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 10, 2014)

The doorknob a few feet away is smarter than truthbullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> oil
> 
> 
> just like we told you at the time.
> ...


We freed a country from a murderous dictator. And got nothing in return. Other than lost thousands of American lives and spent billions. That's what happened.  We haven't gotten didly squat of oil or money in exchange for helping the Iraqis get rid of a brutal madman. I wish we did.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## TooTall (Mar 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II



OK!



> In October 2009, a group led by Eni SpA (NYSE:E), an Italian oil company, was awarded the contract for the Zubair Oil Field. Occidental Petroleum (NYSE:OXY), an American company was part of this bid.
> 
> A month later, Exxon Mobil (NYSE:XOM) and Royal Dutch Shell (NYSE:RDS.A, RDS.B) were given the right to develop Phase one of the West Qurna oil field.
> Another round was held in mid December 2009, and concessions were awarded on seven of the 10 fields offered. No American-based companies bid during this round.
> ...



Oil Companies Making Moves In Iraq (XOM, OXY, NYSE:RDS-A, NYSE:RDS-B, STO, BP, E)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II
> ...



I was poking fun at TruthMocker for her parroting the "War for Oil" meme. 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## TooTall (Mar 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I got it, but it is a waste of time sending anything to one note TruthMocker.


----------

